# Are good quality silvers hard to find?



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

I have no idea how hard they are to find, but I've seen (pictures) of some silvers that are gorgeous! I also really like the silver-beige's.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

It's my understanding that black and white are the most popular colors for the rings here which is why they are bred more often. The advice I got from a judge friend of mine when I asked her if she had any poodle reccomendations last Feb was to not even consider an "off" color. She told me to get a black one specificly but said a white would be ok too. She felt like the black coat would be easier for me to maintain and keep clean for my first show spoo. She was very very strong in her opinion that I NOT go and get a cream, apricot, brown of any shade, or silver. At the time we were looking at a brown puppy and then of course found Saleen who is Silver. I think she's ok *shrugs* I can see things that perhaps aren't perfect but I dont feel like she is of poorer quality and is better structure wise than any of the spoos I groom. Of ocurse all of those spoo came from good 'ol BYB's so it's not really fair to compair them. 

I know of a breeder here in florida that does well with her Silvers, her dogs on her websites are mostly silver or white. I've heard good things about her.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I'm just curious because it seems like it's not as out there as the whites and blacks. Is the gene pool for making a silver as small as browns and reds?


I think the Silver standard breeders have made great strides in the last few years. There are some very, very nice Silvers out there right now. However, the true Silver gene pool is very tight and it can be hard not to do linebreedings.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> It's my understanding that black and white are the most popular colors for the rings here which is why they are bred more often. The advice I got from a judge friend of mine when I asked her if she had any poodle reccomendations last Feb was to not even consider an "off" color. She told me to get a black one specificly but said a white would be ok too. She felt like the black coat would be easier for me to maintain and keep clean for my first show spoo. She was very very strong in her opinion that I NOT go and get a cream, apricot, brown of any shade, or silver. At the time we were looking at a brown puppy and then of course found Saleen who is Silver. I think she's ok *shrugs* I can see things that perhaps aren't perfect but I dont feel like she is of poorer quality and is better structure wise than any of the spoos I groom. Of ocurse all of those spoo came from good 'ol BYB's so it's not really fair to compair them.
> 
> I know of a breeder here in florida that does well with her Silvers, her dogs on her websites are mostly silver or white. I've heard good things about her.


That's interesting about not picking cream. What I've been told is that there are no true whites just some creams that are lighter in color than others.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

KPoos said:


> That's interesting about not picking cream. What I've been told is that there are no true whites just some creams that are lighter in color than others.


*shrugs* I don't know anything really about poodle color genetics, just repeating the advice I was given and didn't listen too. When she found out I went out and got a sliver she rolled her eyes and griped at me for not listening. I say that about her in good spirits by the way, she's a pretty well known judge and well.... she's just herself lets put it that way. A very unique person to say the least hehe. I don't know how I'm going to break the news to her that Cletus isn't a girl and won't be named after her. She ran all over at her latest dinner party telling everyone I was having a baby and it was going to be born on her birthday, which is the day after my due date, and we were naming it after her. She then turned to my mother and said, now I've gone and said all that so thats just going to have to be the way it is. I'll be hearing it no doubt when she finds out.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I have to agree that black and white is predominant in the show ring and the most successful. However, when you search the web for AKC champion apricots, blues, and silvers, you will find them. Somehow, they are finding the right avenue to finish these dogs considered to be off-color for conformation show. Makes one wonder how it all works?_


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I've seen them online but not in person. My breeder was at a show in Texas where a man from CA was showing an outstanding silver dog. He was really a lovely dog.

I was told that cream/white does very well in the ring. Originally I was looking at a black girl but she turned out not to be show quality and I didn't like her temperament so I went with the best strutcture even though white coats are harder to keep in show coat. I'll just do the best I can.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Kpoos, was the silver dog from Graphic? I've heard they have nice silvers and are located in CA. The breeder I've talked to is using one of their dogs as a stud and Bar-None have used their studs too.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Kpoos, was the silver dog from Graphic? I've heard they have nice silvers and are located in CA. The breeder I've talked to is using one of their dogs as a stud and Bar-None have used their studs too.


I don't know honestly I didn't go look at the show site to find out who was entered. She just said it was a very lovely silver dog that this man from CA was showing. Since she showed in Belton it might have had something to do with Bar-None since Bar-None has been showing their dogs in the shows around this area.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a sliver that gos back to Niger lines and I think she is lovely. Cut a ligament as a pup that ended her show carreer.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

IMO it's harder to find silver's in general. It's not a very well known and popular color.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

This is kind of funny b/c I was looking for a black or white and the breeding I'm waiting on is supposed to produce silver, blue and white. I'm just hoping there will by a white puppy for me.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

IMO silver is not hard to find every show I go to there are at least 2-3 silvers in the ring. 

Browns you rarely see in the ring same goes for apricots and reds.

Here is my rating 

1 Black and whites 
2. Silvers 
3. Browns 
4. Apricots
5. Reds 

I do see blues but usually the dog is dyed black lol so .......


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah I didn't have trouble finding breeders that bred silvers at all. Though it's true that there aren't as many of them, they aren't in hiding. What I had trouble with was finding the puppy I wanted, could afford, and who was within driving distance. My hubby also made that task more difficult because he insisted any new puppy be female, no exceptions - period. That was a tall order to fill since girl puppys seem to be sold at higher prices than boys and are usualy snapped up quickly or reserved by people on that breeder's waiting list before they are even born  I sort of just stumbled across Saleen and it was only by chance that she was even available, the person who origionaly was getting her had become ill and was no longer certain she wanted her. The breeder said she wasn't on hold anymore, she would of course keep the dog as long as it took for this lady to decide one way or another UNLESS another acceptable home happened a long and that was ME.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Which is why I said in my opinion.

During my search for a silver breeder the amount of breeders for black, white, cream, etc, were substantially more then silver breeders. So compared to the other more popular and well known colors(black and white), silver breeders were less from what I saw.

Though, I was looking for a breeder that was breeding mostly silvers. The amount of breeders who mostly breed other colors and occasionally silvers I didn't look at, so my assumption could be wrong.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> This is kind of funny b/c I was looking for a black or white and the breeding I'm waiting on is supposed to produce silver, blue and white. I'm just hoping there will by a white puppy for me.


Have you seen a picture of Belle now? I'm really curious because as a puppy she was Black but I've heard that she has gotten very light.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Belle's white (she was cream in her puppy pics), if we're talking about the same dog. They are breeding her to a silver stud from CA. He's from Graphic lines and I believe they are mostly siver. I've only looked at his pedigree though.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Belle's white (she was cream in her puppy pics), if we're talking about the same dog. They are breeding her to a silver stud from CA. He's from Graphic lines and I believe they are mostly siver. I've only looked at his pedigree though.


If this is the breeding I'm thinking about you should get a nice puppy out of it. I'm excited, maybe I'll get to meet you at a show or two in the future?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was told, also, that it's much, much easier to finish blacks and whites than any other color. And that owners of other colors just need to know that on the front end and be prepared. 

I am interested in both miniatures and standards but have heard that getting a major in minis is hard due to the smaller number of minis being entered these days. Love the silvers and whites.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Belle's white (she was cream in her puppy pics), if we're talking about the same dog. They are breeding her to a silver stud from CA. He's from Graphic lines and I believe they are mostly siver. I've only looked at his pedigree though.


 We are soooo not talking about the same bitch. Come to think of it, the one Brenda showed was named Bella.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Aw, I just looked at her on the website and she is black. I don't think I ever looked at her page.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Aw, I just looked at her on the website and she is black. I don't think I ever looked at her page.


Ok... back to talking about the same bitch.  I wonder why they chose to breed her to a silver?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

IDK for sure. Belle is out of a Graphic bitch and Gracie was sired by Kaiser, so they have silver in their lines already.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

KPoos said:


> If this is the breeding I'm thinking about you should get a nice puppy out of it. I'm excited, maybe I'll get to meet you at a show or two in the future?


I hope so and it would be awesome to meet up at a show! Are you showing strictly in AKC or are you going to give UKC a try?


----------



## Argon (Oct 26, 2009)

A lot of the colors are harder to find with good quality than blacks/whites. Silvers, I think, are some of the higher quality colored dogs, and there are a few breeders which are producing gorgeous stuff with them. I think they tend to be more expensive on the whole, though. Susan Cook of Marquis Diamond Standard Poodles produces some great silver stuff, and so does Olivia of Seacrest Poodles. They are out there, you just have to look!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Argon said:


> A lot of the colors are harder to find with good quality than blacks/whites. Silvers, I think, are some of the higher quality colored dogs, and there are a few breeders which are producing gorgeous stuff with them. I think they tend to be more expensive on the whole, though. Susan Cook of Marquis Diamond Standard Poodles produces some great silver stuff, and so does Olivia of Seacrest Poodles. They are out there, you just have to look!


I agree Susan has some nice silvers out, Kat on her owns Monroe who was bred by Susan.

Here are some pictures of her silver boy she has out Bonser

I really love those Blacktie dogs tho


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I spoke to someone at the show on the weekend with a 5 month old Silver boy that was just the most adorable thing! She got him from Pirouette poodles in pennsylvania. Has anyone heard of them? I know nothing about this kennel, but I thought I would mention it, since this boy was such a beauty!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I hope so and it would be awesome to meet up at a show! Are you showing strictly in AKC or are you going to give UKC a try?


I don't know. It's a tricky thing because I'll obviously need to maintain coat for AKC shows and the people showing in UKC don't show in continental for the most part. I don't want to waste my time showing in UKC if all of the shows are like the one I went to in the Austin area. I'm hoping it was just a small show and not really a good representation of the whole UKC showing world. I know for sure that Jasper will be shown in and around the Austin area because the breeder/co-owner will be taking him to those shows if I can't make it. As far as I know our first show out will be the CC kennel club that's hosting their show in Sinton this year. He will be just of age to show.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

KPoos said:


> I don't know. It's a tricky thing because I'll obviously need to maintain coat for AKC shows and the people showing in UKC don't show in continental for the most part. I don't want to waste my time showing in UKC if all of the shows are like the one I went to in the Austin area. I'm hoping it was just a small show and not really a good representation of the whole UKC showing world. I know for sure that Jasper will be shown in and around the Austin area because the breeder/co-owner will be taking him to those shows if I can't make it. As far as I know our first show out will be the CC kennel club that's hosting their show in Sinton this year. He will be just of age to show.


Which haircut do people showing UKC dogs favor then? Ive only ever been to AKC shows and watched those poodles.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Which haircut do people showing UKC dogs favor then? Ive only ever been to AKC shows and watched those poodles.


Think it's mostly the sporting clip. It's a shorter version of the puppy lion clip with a small topknot. I'm sure some show in continental but most don't because it's a complicated clip to maintain.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Which haircut do people showing UKC dogs favor then? Ive only ever been to AKC shows and watched those poodles.


Most dogs in UKC are show in sporting clip.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

OIC, I read the UKC's specifics on the sporting clip last week so I know what it is. I can see where it would be much easier to keep up, it says it only has to be about an inch long. I think Saleen's sire was shown in a sporting as an adult. 







Just curious but does the choice to not show in a sporting affect how well your dog may do in the UKC ring? Like how the English Saddle seems to have fallen out of favor. I think there was a thread a while about talking about it and how you'd be wise to follow the masses so to speak haircut wise in AKC.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> OIC, I read the UKC's specifics on the sporting clip last week so I know what it is. I can see where it would be much easier to keep up, it says it only has to be about an inch long. I think Saleen's sire was shown in a sporting as an adult.
> View attachment 4225
> 
> Just curious but does the choice to not show in a sporting affect how well your dog may do in the UKC ring? Like how the English Saddle seems to have fallen out of favor. I think there was a thread a while about talking about it and how you'd be wise to follow the masses so to speak haircut wise in AKC.


I don't personally know. I think 99% of people show in continental after the dog is an adult. Majority of people showing in UKC show in the sporting clip unless they are also showing in AKC. I'd prefer to do one or the other.


----------

